# Mods to increase Power?



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Whats up guys i recently bough a 2006 GTO Automatic with 23,000 miles car is in great condition almost like brand new.It runs great and everything but i want more HP from it.What kind of mods do you guys suggest for more power(be specific)Im on a budget so as of right now im willing to spend $1,000 on mods/parts plus instillation,If necessary i can throw another 100-250 towards it.

I want a meaner sound and more power!What do you guys suggest?



Thanks

-Vinny


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

VinnyGTO said:


> I want a meaner sound and more power!What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, im new to the GTO as well. Here are afew sites that everyone seems to reference as good places to look for stuff. MarylandSpeed.com and pfyc.com. As far as sound and power... i would think for 1,000 to 1,200 you could probably find a new cam and an catback exhaust. my first 1,000 was spent on a K&N CAI, tints all around, rebadging, HIDs low/high/fog, and a B&M ripper (short shifter). Browse around those sites, there are so many mods you can choose from. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Search.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

for $1000.. hm....

K&N intake(whole tube not just filter) ~ $300 +3/5hp
New mufflers(spintech,magnaflow) ~$200 +6/8hp
Tune ~ $300 20/+hp (helps pull most power out of intake/exhaust) 
Drag bags ~$100 (really helps traction)
call it 20-30hp maybe? should cut about .2 off your 1/4 and add 2mph to trap, correct me if im wrong guys. 

the hp numbers are just inaccurate ballparks i threw out. but that grand totals around $1000 maybe less.
that will give you a little more power, let her breathe, and help with the launch. 
once you bite you're gonna get hooked though =P $$$


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

shifter is a really nice upgrade as well if you still have that extra $250


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> for $1000.. hm....
> 
> K&N intake(whole tube not just filter) ~ $300 +3/5hp
> New mufflers(spintech,magnaflow) ~$200 +6/8hp
> ...


Thanks alot for the post that was the response i was looking for reason i wanted to make a thread n not search...Few questions 

For the K&N intake which one do you exactly recommend?(link?)And i herd from a few people that the stock one is fine and not to wast money on one..is this false information? 

How are these ST headers considering i cant afford LT http://products.jbaheaders.com/detail_shortyV.asp?id=1809S adds 30hp this true?

Will new mufflers actually add HP?Because ive seen cat back exaust system says only adds 5hp

And tune is just a regular tune up?

(I plan to futher mod but as of right now im just gonna put 1,000 into it until i save more money up)

Sorry if here noob questions


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It's an auto - no shifter upgrade.

1000 isn't a lot to spend when you add install too. Put the money on the side for some new tires or something else that may come up. I'd spend a little on having the plugs checked, fluids, oil changed, and some good detailing supplies. Even though the miles are low, changing the rear diff fluid and coolant is not a bad idea.

As for you question regarding a tune, it's not the regular tune-up.


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd recommend saving some money for LTs (kooks) and spintech exhaust. If you really want a mean sound I wouldn't go for whatever you can get away with affording to buy. Hit up youtube and check it out. I've got that exhaust setup on mine and its really worth saving up the $$$. There are several routes though, that just happens to be the one I took. Good luck.


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> It's an auto - no shifter upgrade.
> 
> 1000 isn't a lot to spend when you add install too. Put the money on the side for some new tires or something else that may come up. I'd spend a little on having the plugs checked, fluids, oil changed, and some good detailing supplies. Even though the miles are low, changing the rear diff fluid and coolant is not a bad idea.
> 
> As for you question regarding a tune, it's not the regular tune-up.


Already changed the coolants,Ok if its not a reg tune then what is it?What do i ask for?



CGgoat06 said:


> I'd recommend saving some money for LTs (kooks) and spintech exhaust. If you really want a mean sound I wouldn't go for whatever you can get away with affording to buy. Hit up youtube and check it out. I've got that exhaust setup on mine and its really worth saving up the $$$. There are several routes though, that just happens to be the one I took. Good luck.


Ok well i currently have 1800 saved up so if im better off then ill just save for the kooks LT ive been looking into them,What about a cat back exuast or lound mouth?How much would that set up cost me with install?So i know how much to save up?

(If you can link me to them that would be great!)

Thanks

-Vinny


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Just called up they said $400 to install LT headers..is that a fair price?And as some one mention the kooks i like them alot,If i just add the kooks LT headers will that improve the sound?Also about how much HP will i gain from them?

If i do a little more saving i can afford them soon but not with the exasust is it a big deal if i install headers soon and then an exhaust later on down the line?or is it better all at once?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

An exhaust should be well down the mod list if you want power. It will add almost nothing and cost quite a bit of money you could spend on other things. The stock exhaust is fine and the LTs will change the sound a lot and make it louder. Keep an eye out in the FS sections here and on LS1GTO.com. You can pick up a nice set of used LTs if you're quick. Kooks, SLP, Stainless Works, DynaTech are a few of the better ones. Pacesetters are cheap but are regular steel and won't last nearly as long. LTs and a tune should be the starting place for everything. Later a cam and a higher stall torque converter (and a retune). Those steps will do more for power, sound and bang for the buck then anything else you can do. Stay away from the snake oil


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

I was talking to this guy down at a shop and i was thinking of doing the exhaust first prob loud mouth and an intake and then down the line put on headers,What do you guys think?


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

I put a magnaflow 3inch x-pipe and 3inch stainless piping all the way back and i got a little sound difference. It wasn't quite loud but it sure does sound wounderful! I had to think about my daily commute while doing so. I didn't need the brain thumping resonance that you would get from LT's. Just something to think about. I have heard some loud mouth exhaust and they are freaking loud, but sound great!


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

The 'tune' is referring to a dyno tune, if u dont know, they measure your fuel/air ratios, spark timing, etc and its measured at the wheel, then they either install software or remap your stock computer and mess around with a/f, spark to optimize the power. its really helps if you have intake/exhaust because youre flowing a lot more air and they will match the fuel because stock perimeters arent going to inject enough fuel for all that air.. i've seen accounts of people adding just an intake and re tuning the computer and getting good numbers out of it. youtube 'z06 with intake vs lambo' =]

As far as the shortie headers, i had them on my old camaro and liked them a lot, i got a used set for $150 so $/hp ratio was great. but i think LTs squeeze a few more numbers out but on a budget shorties aint bad. 

I have kooks longtubes and i can say nothing but great things about them. id almost suggest headers as a first bolt on theyre so great. i noticed considerable low-midrange power&torque and they let her rip wide open in the higher rpms and add great depth and power to the sound. headers also can add some fuel milage=] as far as $400 for install, yes thats a good deal as theyre a pain in the ass to install IMO.

didnt notice you said auto, so skip the shifter part =]

for the intake i have the k&n aircharger K&N AirCharger Intake System - 2005-06 Pontiac GTO 6.0L [KN63-3053] - $410.97$293.84 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance! it was on the car before i purchased but from previous experience upgrading intake lets it breathe a lot better and adds some pony. plus, the k&n intake makes a cool whooshy sound. 
Vararam Cold Air Intake - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO [VR-GTO] - $299.95$274.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance! this looks interesting as well... 

just read a few posts and look at guy's sigs to see the popular mods.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would never pay anybody to mod my car for me, except for machine work on the motor/heads. Most dyno tunes are hack tunes... and expensive for the quality of work you're getting.

And I would never tune on a dyno, I'd get a copilot for a live street tune.


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> The 'tune' is referring to a dyno tune, if u dont know, they measure your fuel/air ratios, spark timing, etc and its measured at the wheel, then they either install software or remap your stock computer and mess around with a/f, spark to optimize the power. its really helps if you have intake/exhaust because youre flowing a lot more air and they will match the fuel because stock perimeters arent going to inject enough fuel for all that air.. i've seen accounts of people adding just an intake and re tuning the computer and getting good numbers out of it. youtube 'z06 with intake vs lambo' =]
> 
> As far as the shortie headers, i had them on my old camaro and liked them a lot, i got a used set for $150 so $/hp ratio was great. but i think LTs squeeze a few more numbers out but on a budget shorties aint bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for clearing things up for me,The guy at the shop said he will call me when he gets the prices but i think im gonna go with the K&N COI you posted and SLP loudmouth exhaust 2(i think we chose the 2 ill kno when he calls me)and afterwords a dyno tune

How much HP do you think i will gain from that?And im thinking it should sound awsome


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

well, with intake/catback and tune, provided the car is stock tune now. 

i'm gonna play it safe and estimate 15hp gain @flywheel, translates to like 8-12hp @ wheels.

tbh im not 100% sure. guess it depends on how good of a tune. maybe more maybe less. does that shop have a dyno ?

i had SLP LM1 on my camaro, sounded pretty good. obviously will sound diff on a GTO. LM2 should sound better since lm1 seemed to have too much crackle/pop for my taste. 

here's vid of my old camaro w/ LM1 and shorties


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I would never pay anybody to mod my car for me, except for machine work on the motor/heads. Most dyno tunes are hack tunes... and expensive for the quality of work you're getting.
> 
> And I would never tune on a dyno, I'd get a copilot for a live street tune.


There is a lot of people that are not savvy to work on their own cars. If you can tune a car correctly and have plenty experiance you can get it pretty close to a dyno tune. The last tuner that tuned my car did both street and dyno tune. He said he got it pretty close on the street tune and he finished it up on the dyno. But he had many years experiance to do that though. Dyno tunes are really good because it is a more controlled enviroment, you don't have to worry about traffic and other hazards.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> There is a lot of people that are not savvy to work on their own cars. If you can tune a car correctly and have plenty experiance you can get it pretty close to a dyno tune. The last tuner that tuned my car did both street and dyno tune. He said he got it pretty close on the street tune and he finished it up on the dyno. But he had many years experiance to do that though. *Dyno tunes are really good because it is a more controlled enviroment, you don't have to worry about traffic and other hazards.*


True that. But I've seen shops in my area advertise dyno tunes for $400, saying nothing about a street tune. Dyno tunes aren't super accurate simply because the airflow over the vehicle isn't consistent with wheel speed. And we've all heard stories of "WTF did he do to my VE tables?!?"

I felt I was a serious enough owner/enthusiast to nut up and get the tuning software/hardware, jump in head first, and just learn it... it can't be black magic. But that's just my approach... I bought the factory repair manual, too. I figured it was cheapest this way since most of my mods are going to be piecemeal, barring winning the lottery or something.


----------



## NHLS1GOAT (Mar 27, 2010)

Vinny, the Kooks are definately worth it. If you search around here and on other forums in the for sale sections you might be able to get a great deal on a used set. I got mine on e-bay never insalled for 860. The cat back exhaust will give you the sound you're looking for without having to do any other mods. However keep in mind that that ever system you go with is going to sound totally different once you put longtubes on. As far as short tube headers don't waste your time. As far as the tune goes, thats when someone plugs into your ECU and re-programs it to get the most out of it. Your factory settings are very mild and don't let your engine perform to it's full potential. Good luck


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If your going to spend money on a air intake go with a Svede or a Vararam. They ll lower your Iat's unlike the k&n.


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok guys i went with the slp loudmout2 exhaust and k&N coi and love them!The intake adds a nice woosh sound which is cool and the LM2 sounds great,But i was expecting it to be a little louder...Is there anything i can do to make it louder?Without spending to much?

I would of went with the LM1 but i dont really like the sound they make.I love the LM2 sound but want it louder anything i can do?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Grats on the mods. Only thing I can think of to make it louder is the next step, headers.


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Grats on the mods. Only thing I can think of to make it louder is the next step, headers.


Yes it looks like kooks are the best but them plus install would be to much $$ for me,Would u suggest any other headers other then kooks that are well know and good?


Will the headers really help with the sound?Make it louder?Also how much HP will they add?


Thanks


-Vinny


EDIT: http://marylandspeed.com/pacesetter-1-34-x-3-headers-200406-pontiac-gto-coated-pac72c2258-p-629.html

I was looking into these with mid pipes there cheap and i hear there good,Any one have any input on them?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

You could go 2 routes. 

The JBA shorties, which are nice quality and still provide gains on budget
or
Pacesetter LTs. in my opinion arent going to last you too long and from what i hear they dont fit as well/harder to install. 

Headers help a LOT with sound. I can't even describe it. Adds depth, rasp, throat, just louder and sounds awesome. 

I've yet to get a dyno tune since headers but I consistently see +20hp from other posts.


----------

